# New Business



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi BCA,

Just wanted to announce that I've started my own business and if you or anyone you know needs something done please pass along my contact information. I can help out with a variety of jobs. Take a look at the flyer for a sampling of what I can do. Thanks.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Best of luck in your new business venture Daniel.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh my. Treat my place as if it's your own??? Daniel you'd better make sure your home is spotless every time a new potential client comes over or they'll get the wrong idea.:bigsmile:

JK. Good luck and glad you're moving forward with this new business venture.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Best of luck with the new biz Daniel! I'm sure many of us will have all kinds of weird requests for you in the future! LOL.

Tony


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Best of luck in your new business venture Daniel.


Thanks Laurie



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Oh my. Treat my place as if it's your own??? Daniel you'd better make sure your home is spotless every time a new potential client comes over or they'll get the wrong idea.:bigsmile:
> 
> JK. Good luck and glad you're moving forward with this new business venture.


LOL Anthony, We treat your place better than our own? Thanks



tony1928 said:


> Best of luck with the new biz Daniel! I'm sure many of us will have all kinds of weird requests for you in the future! LOL.
> 
> Tony


Looking forward to seeing what BCA members can come up with. Bring it on.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good on ya Daniel. Self employment can be very gratifying with the direct relationship between how hard you work and how you are compensated. I know I can probably never go back to working for someone else. I hope your business takes off.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats. A good advertising site is home stars.com. A home services referral site. It's where we found our electrician and plumber setting up the shop. 



Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Daniel, I might need someone to paint my tile roof in the summer. Let me know when you can give me a quote.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Good on ya Daniel. Self employment can be very gratifying with the direct relationship between how hard you work and how you are compensated. I know I can probably never go back to working for someone else. I hope your business takes off.


Thanks Gary. After getting a taste of working for myslef over the summer I really started to like it. I hope it takes off as well.



April said:


> Congrats. A good advertising site is home stars.com. A home services referral site. It's where we found our electrician and plumber setting up the shop.
> 
> Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


Thanks for the tip April. I'll definitely check it out.



charles said:


> Daniel, I might need someone to paint my tile roof in the summer. Let me know when you can give me a quote.


Hi Charles, I could make it your way next Friday if that works for you. Hopefully the weather will be good enough to check out a roof. LOL


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

Congrats Daniel! from one business owner to another its nice seeing local business succeed, best of luck to you. Spring and summer should be a busy one for yoU!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Dude said:


> Congrats Daniel! from one business owner to another its nice seeing local business succeed, best of luck to you. Spring and summer should be a busy one for yoU!


Thanks dude, I hope it's busy too. LOL


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you have any business cards, drop some off with me next time we meet. I literally have a lot of friends and family members who keep asking me if I know someone who can do this small job or that small job. I will pass them around at my church.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> If you have any business cards, drop some off with me next time we meet. I literally have a lot of friends and family members who keep asking me if I know someone who can do this small job or that small job. I will pass them around at my church.


Sounds good Anthony. I've got cards and flyers already printed and ready to go. Need to come see you about my powerhead too


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I can already think of a few small jobs that I'm thinking of doing. Lol. Most companies wont even contemplate doing small jobs too. So hard to find people that you can trust.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> I can already think of a few small jobs that I'm thinking of doing. Lol. Most companies wont even contemplate doing small jobs too. So hard to find people that you can trust.


Agreed Tony. Let me know if/when you want a quote.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

My new website has just launched!!

DKA Paint Services


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice website Daniel.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Gary


----------

